# Looking for a used 942



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a used (i.e. cheap) 942. It doesn't have to work, but does need to be in good physical condition. I'm not trying to do anything illegal with it, but would just like to have a spare around.

-- Andy


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Antibus said:


> I'm looking for a used (i.e. cheap) 942. It doesn't have to work, but does need to be in good physical condition. I'm not trying to do anything illegal with it, but would just like to have a spare around.
> 
> -- Andy


Ebay


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Ebay


I've been looking there, but for some reason they're selling for $200 - $300. Kinda high for a soon to be obsolete unit. I'm hoping to find one in less than "excellent working condition" for much less.

-- Andy


----------



## kenreau (Jun 13, 2005)

Antibus said:


> I've been looking there, but for some reason they're selling for $200 - $300. Kinda high for a soon to be obsolete unit. I'm hoping to find one in less than "excellent working condition" for much less.
> 
> -- Andy


I've got a 942 I'd be interested in selling. Send me a email if you like, [email protected]

Ken


----------

